# GM North East Meet: 5th January - Dunstanburgh Castle



## MGL (Dec 5, 2012)

Next meet now booked up.

5th January 2013 - Blow off all the Christmas cobwebs - DUNSTANBURGH CASTLE

Â£25 for coffee/bacon sarnies on arrival, 18 holes, soup/sarnie/chips afterwards. 

Booked two times at the moment starting at 10.30 but can book more.

....and Moogie is off 4!

Will update the group part of the foum and the www.yourgolfsociety.com site as well.

*NEW MEMBERS WELCOME!*


----------



## Wayman (Dec 5, 2012)

hopefully not snowing on 5th jan like it is today

thanks for sorting another meet nicky 

moogie off 4 hmmmmm surely couldnt be a bandit again!!!


----------



## richy (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah thanks again Nicky


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 5, 2012)

In like Flynn.

I'm going to speak up against a society cuty for moogie. It was his home course and he still shot below handicap in Stableford points. Wasn't his fault the rest of us were worse.


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, hoy me in for this one

Hopefully the weather will be ok tho


----------



## bozza (Dec 5, 2012)

Think I may have to give this one a miss, I'm on nights the Friday I think, I will know for definite in the next week or so.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 5, 2012)

Count me in....


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 5, 2012)

im in. hopefully be decent weather.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 5, 2012)

think we will need 3 tee times


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

That's 7 of us, so will def book another tee just in case.


----------



## DelB (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Nicky. Not sure yet if I'll manage down for this one or not. I'll let you know as soon as I can.

Cheers.


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

DelB said:



			Hi Nicky. Not sure yet if I'll manage down for this one or not. I'll let you know as soon as I can.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. To be honest, it looks like we will book a third tee time which gives us a bit of flexibility with numbers. They are not asking for a deposit this time either so happy to play it by ear as you have the longest journey. I owe you a fiver by the way!


----------



## moogie (Dec 6, 2012)

MGL said:



			Next meet now booked up.

....*and Moogie is off* *4 !!!!!!!!!!*

Click to expand...




*EEEEEEKKKKKKK............!!!!!!  *:mmm:

I may have to take 6 months away from these meets til we get some *New* winners,  and get these Handicaps levelled out








( P.S. .... I paid out hobbit (he was 2nd ) as the Individual winner,  so 'technically' I only Won team event,  NOT both)


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

moogie said:



*EEEEEEKKKKKKK............!!!!!!  *:mmm:

I may have to take 6 months away from these meets til we get some *New* winners,  and get these Handicaps levelled out








( P.S. .... I paid out hobbit (he was 2nd ) as the Individual winner,  so 'technically' I only Won team event,  NOT both)
		
Click to expand...

Nice try!


----------



## moogie (Dec 6, 2012)

MGL said:



			Nice try!
		
Click to expand...



Yeah,  it *WAS*,  I can hear the Violins now....................:lol:


----------



## moogie (Dec 6, 2012)

Right Nicky,  back to Jan 5th............

I CANT commit at present to the date,  I have been rostered *IN*( Hols Cover ) for then
But this can change at 24/48hrs Notice  ( Work dependant )  if not needed in

So Im defo up for it,  but could be a V. Late Inclusion.............Hope this is OK.....??
And if u do need any type of deposit then Id happily chuck into pot to secure place


----------



## moogie (Dec 6, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I'm going to speak up against a society cut for moogie. It was his (*OLD* )  home course and he still shot below handicap in Stableford points. Wasn't his fault the rest of us were worse.
		
Click to expand...




Thanks for trying mate..................but the Axeman has wielded the Axe..........


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

moogie said:



			Right Nicky,  back to Jan 5th............

I CANT commit at present to the date,  I have been rostered *IN*( Hols Cover ) for then
But this can change at 24/48hrs Notice  ( Work dependant )  if not needed in

So Im defo up for it,  but could be a V. Late Inclusion.............Hope this is OK.....??
And if u do need any type of deposit then Id happily chuck into pot to secure place
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. I'm going to book the third tee time, which then gives us the flexibility of taking up to 12. We won't lose any money if we have late cancellations so it allows the likes of yourself, Bozza and DelB to decide at the last minute.

Obviously the (newly made up Society) rules allow for a further handicap cut at the secretary's (i.e. ME) discretion, so if you do pull out after signing up, then you will have achieved what is no doubt a lifetimes ambition, and be a SCRATCH GOLFER!! Congrats!

:rofl:


----------



## Wayman (Dec 6, 2012)

what are the cuts?

1 shot if you win and 3 shots if you win twice in a row?


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't remember how I made them up!! Will check as still haven't been able to post the scores in the society pages!

Either way, it will be suitably punitive!


----------



## bozza (Dec 6, 2012)

Wayman said:



			what are the cuts?

1 shot if you win and 3 shots if you win twice in a row?
		
Click to expand...

Only problem in my eyes with this is you could win 2 in a row and not shoot under your h/c and be cut 4 shots and struggle to have any chance in any of the other meets as you won't get any shots back?

Maybe cut them a shot for each win but if they have more than one win and they are both won with more than 36 points cut them a extra shot?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 6, 2012)

Or ignore society handicapping altogether and trust our CONGU ones...

*anti-society handicaps hat firmly on*


----------



## bozza (Dec 6, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Or ignore society handicapping altogether and trust our CONGU ones...

*anti-society handicaps hat firmly on*
		
Click to expand...

Do you meen just play off your official h/c even if you win?

Only slight problem i could see is that  being winter no one will get a cut on there COGU h/c so you could win the next 4 or so meets and still be off the same h/c as the seaon at most peoples clubs don't start till about April.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 6, 2012)

just giving people big cuts gives others chance to win


----------



## bozza (Dec 6, 2012)

Wayman said:



			just giving people big cuts gives others chance to win
		
Click to expand...

I agree you want everyone to have a chance of winning but you could rule out a person to have any chance of winning in the rest of the meets if they win twice not shooting under h/c and get cut 4 shots.

Also say if someone finishes 2nd or 3rd but shoots under h/c will they be cut?


----------



## Wayman (Dec 6, 2012)

ask nicky the secratary haha


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 6, 2012)

Put me and Bill down for Dunstanburgh....family situations permitting.....confirm either way AFTER New Years Day


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Put me and Bill down for Dunstanburgh....family situations permitting.....confirm either way AFTER New Years Day
		
Click to expand...

Will do!


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

Cutting Moogie after this one was just a wind up! Personally I think we just need to keep it fun and not worry too much about complicating things.

I cut Moogie by one after his first win because he was a couple of shots under his handicap. Now normally that wouldn't warrant a single shot reduction in HC but he played off one less this time and came in two shots under it, so not a bad guide. I didn't bother applying a reduction after this win.

Now, if he does win the next five in a row - he will be off scratch!!


----------



## MGL (Dec 6, 2012)

...although I forgot to mention, I'm now off 18!


----------



## bozza (Dec 6, 2012)

MGL said:



			Cutting Moogie after this one was just a wind up! Personally I think we just need to keep it fun and not worry too much about complicating things.

I cut Moogie by one after his first win because he was a couple of shots under his handicap. Now normally that wouldn't warrant a single shot reduction in HC but he played off one less this time and came in two shots under it, so not a bad guide. I didn't bother applying a reduction after this win.

Now, if he does win the next five in a row - he will be off scratch!!
		
Click to expand...

Seems fair to me, so cut a shot for a win, what if someone doesn't win but shoots under h/c?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in. 

As for handicap cuts, I don't mind either way. I turn up for the craic, winning is just an added bonus. Cut me to scratch and I might not win for years but don't forget, others would also get some good cuts, and wins and cuts would be shared round.

For me its the day out on a (new) course with like minded guys.


----------



## FaldosJumper (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi, I could be up for this too but could I OK this after New Year too?


----------



## MGL (Dec 7, 2012)

FaldosJumper said:



			Hi, I could be up for this too but could I OK this after New Year too?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem - the more the merrier!


----------



## MGL (Dec 7, 2012)

We now have three tee times booked so can accommodate 12 in total. Thats as many as we can have as they have bookings in before and after us now.

I'll put a list up so we know who's in and who are TBC's.


----------



## MGL (Dec 7, 2012)

OK situation as its currently stands:

Confirmed = 8

MGL, Hobbit, Wayman, Richy, Kellfire, Deano, Kev Off The Tea, Cherry13

TBC's = 6

Faldo's Jumper, GaresfieldACE, GaresfieldBILL, DelB, Moogie (Scared of another cut), Bozza.

Given that at this stage we have 12 max slots available, I propose to allocate the slots to TBC's on a first come first served basis - hope everyone is happy with that as can't see another way to do it really.


----------



## moogie (Dec 7, 2012)

MGL said:



			OK situation as its currently stands:

Confirmed = 8

MGL, Hobbit, Wayman, Richy, Kellfire, Deano, Kev Off The Tea, Cherry13

TBC's = 6

Faldo's Jumper, GaresfieldACE, GaresfieldBILL, DelB, *Moogie (Scared of another cut)*,  Bozza.

Given that at this stage we have 12 max slots available, I propose to allocate the slots to TBC's on a first come first served basis - hope everyone is happy with that as can't see another way to do it really.
		
Click to expand...




Ha,  Ive been on nightshift and gone from 8 to 4 to Scratch all in ONE NIGHT........!!

Im happy for u to allocate the places this way,  its *ONLY *way u can really


And I AINT running scared of Another Cut,  ( wind up merchant MGL )  its just my *CRAPPY JOB* entails weekend working and Annualised Hours,  otherwise Id be More than Happy to Commit to *every game* as soon as they are announced/confirmed


On the subject of Future games,  have posted in *GROUP SECTION *if anybody wants to take a look,  contribute and have a say.......


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			On the subject of Future games,  have posted in *GROUP SECTION *if anybody wants to take a look,  contribute and have a say.......
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, might be less than 300 posts to sort a game that way...


----------



## moogie (Dec 7, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Good idea, might be less than 300 posts to sort a game that way...
		
Click to expand...




Yes mate,  that was the Hope............:thup:


----------



## MGL (Dec 7, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Good idea, might be less than 300 posts to sort a game that way...
		
Click to expand...

Fat chance!


----------



## Wayman (Dec 7, 2012)

fingers crossed could get all 12 spaces took (which i think we will)


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 9, 2012)

Count me OUT of Dunstanburgh Castle meet on Jan 5th chaps....

I be watching Newcastles FA Cup tie on ITV that day.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 9, 2012)

Aye apologies but I'll have to as well

Sucker for punishment watching us go crashing out the cup!


----------



## MGL (Dec 9, 2012)

As I - as self appointed chairperson - (literally, as I go along) make up the rules, I may have to ban you both from attending future events.

Your giving up a days golf at a place like that, to watch that load of    !!

Seriously??????

Go and have a good word with yourselves!


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			As I - as self appointed chairperson - (literally, as I go along) make up the rules, I may have to ban you both from attending future events.

Your giving up a days golf at a place like that, to watch that load of   !!

Seriously??????

Go and have a good word with yourselves!
		
Click to expand...

Brighton ain't that bad fella!!


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			As I - as self appointed chairperson - (literally, as I go along) make up the rules, I may have to ban you both from attending future events.

Your giving up a days golf at a place like that, to watch that load of   !!

Seriously??????

Go and have a good word with yourselves!
		
Click to expand...




IM with YOU all the way on this Nicky ............ wota Pathetic excuse to watch that shambles instead of playing Golf......!!!!

CUT THEM BOTH 2 Shots for Handicap protection,  avoiding a meet,  that should suffice

Put THIS Black & White *GOLFER *:thup:down in 1 of your slots mate -- IM IN.....


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 9, 2012)

moogie said:



			CUT THEM BOTH 2 Shots for Handicap protection,  avoiding a meet,  that should suffice
.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2012)

Infact Dean has skipped 2 in a row now to protect his 27 H/Cap and..........inbetween has bought a super dooper custom fitted super soft FEELING Japanese Forged Top of the range Dogs Bolx very very Shiny MIURA 60 degrees u gotta try it to believe it Lob wedge







Put him off 10 next time he turns up............:rofl:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			As I - as self appointed chairperson - (literally, as I go along) make up the rules, I may have to ban you both from attending future events.

Your giving up a days golf at a place like that, to watch that load of   !!

Seriously???

Go and have a good word with yourselves!
		
Click to expand...


Wahey!!!

I wont be giving up a game of golf that day.I be at my course 8am for a game that day then watch the footy.Best of both worlds.

Can play Dunstanburgh another time.

Some of us have PASSION for football AND golf.


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2012)

DAMN...............Just noticed the Upgraded SIG from dean...........and theres 3 BLOODY MIURAS in there Now











HES OFF  *SCRATCH  *now,  sod it..............!!!!!


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:





MGL said:



			Some of us have PASSION for* football* AND golf.
		
Click to expand...






U may have Kev,  but I aint seen much *PASSION *from the guys playing in Black n White stripe shirts lately,  that performance against Wigan ( for  EG )  was pathetic..........:angry:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richy (Dec 9, 2012)

Im bored of football now


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			Infact Dean has skipped 2 in a row now to protect  his 27 H/Cap and..........inbetween has bought a super dooper custom  fitted super soft FEELING Japanese Forged Top of the range Dogs Bolx  very very Shiny MIURA 60 degrees u gotta try it to believe it Lob wedge

Put him off 10 next time he turns up............:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			DAMN...............Just noticed the Upgraded SIG  from dean...........and theres 3 BLOODY MIURAS in there Now

Don't mind what I play off, I just enjoy a round of golf with a set of good lads :thup:

Better not drop me though 

And the feel.....ohhhh the feel!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Dec 10, 2012)

You are safe for time being Mate,  but DONT see u staying at 27 for too long at your club,  Im predicting good things for u in 2013,  7 or 8 shot drop is within your reach


----------



## deanobillquay (Dec 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			You are safe for time being Mate,  but DONT see u staying at 27 for too long at your club,  Im predicting good things for u in 2013,  7 or 8 shot drop is within your reach
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate, thanks. I've had an 88 and couple of low 90s recently, still got lessons to come as well. Onwards and upwards lol


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 10, 2012)

moogie said:





Garesfield ACE said:



			U may have Kev,  but I aint seen much *PASSION *from the guys playing in Black n White stripe shirts lately,  that performance against Wigan ( for  EG )  was pathetic..........:angry:
		
Click to expand...


Oh I DO have Brian I DO have.......lol....Wigan must have been BAD as off the top of my head I cant even remember it!!!....age thing I hope.....hope for something better against Fulham tonight.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 10, 2012)

Just reporting another droput for dunstanburgh...............Garesfield Bill now not going................He like me was never a definite...was on the TBC list.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Nice one mate, thanks. I've had an 88 and couple of low 90s recently, still got lessons to come as well. Onwards and upwards lol
		
Click to expand...

Aye Deano even without lessons mate I can see you getting down to low 20's at worst next golf season.


----------



## MGL (Dec 15, 2012)

Updated List: (NO BANTER - use the group part for that!)

*4 places available as at today*

OK situation as its currently stands:

Confirmed = 8

MGL, Hobbit, Wayman, Richy, Kellfire, Moogie, Kev Off The Tea, Cherry13

TBC's = 3

Faldo's Jumper, DelB, Bozza.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 31, 2012)

Right fellas, its been over 2 weeks since the last head count. Is the list above still accurate?


----------



## FaldosJumper (Dec 31, 2012)

I need to drop out as I've been rostered in to work... sorry lads!


----------



## Wayman (Dec 31, 2012)

im still in


----------



## DelB (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry guys, my 'TBC' is now a 'sorry, won't make it'. Saturday will only be my wife's 4th day off since 20th December, so got family stuff planned instead. Have a great day and I look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in barring a blizzard or witchcraft


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm gonna have to pull out. Long way to travel and I need to play a winter league match at mine.


----------



## moogie (Jan 1, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I'm gonna have to pull out. Long way to travel and I need to play a winter league match at mine.
		
Click to expand...



I bet u are watching the Mags (Tongue *FIRMLY* in Cheek) and just wont admit it


----------



## moogie (Jan 1, 2013)

MGL said:



			Updated List: (NO BANTER - use the group part for that!)

*4 places available as at today*

OK situation as its currently stands:

Confirmed = 8

MGL, Hobbit, Wayman, Richy, Kellfire (Now *OUT* )  Moogie, Kev Off The Tea, Cherry13

TBC's = 3

Faldo's Jumper(Now OUT)  DelB (Now OUT)  Bozza ( still TBC)
		
Click to expand...



So this looks now only got 7........??

4 days to go,  anymore takers............??


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll post on t'other forum


----------



## MGL (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Moogie.

I'm still on for it but will need to scrounge a lift of Craig please.

I know Bozza is out so that leaves us 7 if Kev Off The Tea is playing  - can't see anything on the other forum but presuming that lack of confirmation above means your not playing???? Can you confirm one way or the other?

If KOTT is not playing then we have two three balls which is fine as far as I'm concerned. 

If any other forum members want to play we have spaces as we have three tee times booked and looks like we only need two now.


----------



## MGL (Jan 1, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			I'm in barring a blizzard or witchcraft
		
Click to expand...

Don't go tempting fate!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 1, 2013)

MGL said:



			Thanks Moogie.

I'm still on for it but will need to scrounge a lift of Craig please.

I know Bozza is out so that leaves us 7 if Kev Off The Tea is playing  - can't see anything on the other forum but presuming that lack of confirmation above means your not playing???? Can you confirm one way or the other?

If KOTT is not playing then we have two three balls which is fine as far as I'm concerned. 

If any other forum members want to play we have spaces as we have three tee times booked and looks like we only need two now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely playing and have posted on the golf magic forum to see if anyone on there is up for it. Thought it would be a good idea as 4 of us here are double forumers. And before anyone says it, I know I need to get out more


----------



## MGL (Jan 1, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I'm definitely playing and have posted on the golf magic forum to see if anyone on there is up for it. Thought it would be a good idea as 3 of us here are double forumers. And before anyone says it, I know I need to get out more 

Click to expand...

Good stuff - I misunderstood what you meant; thought you meant the group page!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 2, 2013)

MGL said:



			Thanks Moogie.

I'm still on for it but will need to scrounge a lift of Craig please.
		
Click to expand...


fine with me mate what time?


----------



## MGL (Jan 2, 2013)

Wayman said:



			fine with me mate what time?
		
Click to expand...

LOL - can't remember what time I booked the tee's for now!!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

MGL said:



			LOL - can't remember what time I booked the tee's for now!!
		
Click to expand...

i seem to remember 10:30 been said


----------



## moogie (Jan 3, 2013)

MGL said:



			LOL - can't remember what time I booked the tee's for now!!
		
Click to expand...


U could always just,  *read YOUR OWN 1st POST*......??.......


----------



## moogie (Jan 3, 2013)

Draw


Moogie ,  Wayman ,  KevOffTheTee

Hobbit ,  MGL ,  Richy ,  Cherry13


Any of u Mags,  change your mind and fancy *PLAYING GOLF*  :fore:  instead of Watching a Boring game against Brighton  then add your name...............Come on,  U know it *MAKES SENSE*


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 3, 2013)

moogie said:



			Any of u Mags,  change your mind and fancy *PLAYING GOLF*  :fore:  instead of Watching a Boring game against Brighton  then add your name...............Come on,  U know it *MAKES SENSE*

Click to expand...

I have a 2 hour playing lesson this sat, already cancelled once so don't want to be missing anymore.

Then i'll have me new shineys for the next one :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

whos your lesson with deano?


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 3, 2013)

Wayman said:



			whos your lesson with deano?
		
Click to expand...

Gordon Morrison at Linden Hall mate


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2013)

moogie said:



			Come on,  U know it *MAKES SENSE*

Click to expand...

Especially after our poor form of late, why put yourselves through it AGAIN


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Especially after our poor form of late, why put yourselves through it AGAIN
		
Click to expand...


is that other person from the other forum joining us kev?
or its it someone with another profile from here?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope so, we're drawn against him


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2013)

Appreciate being in the second group as I've got an extra hour's travel.

A decent forecast, really looking forward to it.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2013)

Wayman said:



			is that other person from the other forum joining us kev?
or its it someone with another profile from here?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Craig, just noticed the other post on t'other forum and have to correct myself. There is you and Brian but I'm unsure on the other guy. I've replied to the post so lets see if we get a reply.

Guys, we may or may not have an 8th player


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello there room for another?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Grebo, sorry I didn't notice your 'other' post earlier. Where are you traveling from?


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello I'm coming from Durham (Newton Aycliffe)  lovely course, thanks for throwing it open.


----------



## tyke (Jan 3, 2013)

Wayman said:



			is that other person from the other forum joining us kev?
or its it someone with another profile from here?
		
Click to expand...

Wayman, you met Heavy Grebo at the FOA in March 2012, he is Chris Curry's mate.


----------



## MGL (Jan 3, 2013)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Hello I'm coming from Durham (Newton Aycliffe)  lovely course, thanks for throwing it open.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, definitely space. We've got three tee times booked and with you that makes 8 so we are fine. If we get a 9th then we will do 3 x 3 balls and Moogie can do a re-draw lol!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 3, 2013)

tyke said:



			Wayman, you met Heavy Grebo at the FOA in March 2012, he is Chris Curry's mate.
		
Click to expand...



or yes i remember now


----------



## Wayman (Jan 4, 2013)

nicky pick you up about 8:15?
inbox your postcode and house number


----------



## Wayman (Jan 4, 2013)

also got another lad coming 
called matty off 7 or 8 

that makes 9


----------



## richy (Jan 4, 2013)

Are we having a new draw then?


----------



## moogie (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes richy

Revised draw


Wayman,  Moogie,  KevoffTheTee

Matty,  MGL,  Richy

Hobbit,  Heavy Grebo,  Cherry13


Everybody happy,  with the usual Fiver sweep,  9 x Â£5 = Â£45
3 man teams,  Best 2 from 3 stab scores --  winners Â£10 each
Individual Winner Â£15


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good with me,  what time will 3rd tee be?


----------



## moogie (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Good with me,  what time will 3rd tee be?
		
Click to expand...

Probs 1050am............??

Nicky tell u better
Coffee & Bacon Bap before ,  remember


----------



## MGL (Jan 4, 2013)

moogie said:



			Probs 1050am............??

Nicky tell u better
Coffee & Bacon Bap before ,  remember
		
Click to expand...

Yep - we've got 10.30, 10.40 and 10.50.

Craig - will send you the details now.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 4, 2013)

got details nicky no exactly where you live

looking forward to tomorrow 
looks like a bit wind but dry


----------



## MGL (Jan 4, 2013)

Wayman said:



			got details nicky no exactly where you live

looking forward to tomorrow 
looks like a bit wind but dry 

Click to expand...

Good man Craig, should be a good day out!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the game lads, a cracking day out and here's just a few pics of the day. I'm looking forward to the Goswick meet in February


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 5, 2013)

Style and grace ^^  ^^


----------



## tyke (Jan 5, 2013)

See you've still got that svelte like figure Craig


----------



## Wayman (Jan 5, 2013)

tyke said:



View attachment 4087

See you've still got that svelte like figure Craig 

Click to expand...



i left my greens as well today haha 
thanks for game today lads enjoyed it shame golf was hit and miss


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 5, 2013)

Wayman said:



			i left my greens as well today haha 
thanks for game today lads enjoyed it shame golf was hit and miss
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you hit, I missed


----------



## MGL (Jan 5, 2013)

I've updated the society website at www.yourgolfsociety.com with the scores etc.


----------

